# Nguyên nhân ít ai ngờ của bệnh ung thư nhau thai nguy hiểm mà không nhiều người hiểu rõ



## hong nhung (20/4/18)

Ung thư nhau thai là bệnh mà nhiều người nghe thấy ngạc nhiên và đặt câu hỏi “Nhau thai cũng bị ung thư sao?”. Thế nhưng ít người biết rằng, căn bệnh này lại bắt nguồn từ bệnh chửa trứng không còn là chuyện lạ với phụ nữ Việt Nam. Tác giả bài viết: *Bác sĩ CKII Nguyễn Văn Thắng* (Trưởng khoa Phụ ung thư, Bệnh viện Phụ sản Trung ương)

Mới đây, trường hợp về bà mẹ 3 con bị ung thư nhau thai mà không hề hay biết do chủ quan với những triệu chứng bất thường của cơ thể khiến nhiều người phải cảnh giác. Ung thư nhau thai là chứng bệnh nguy hiểm và có không ít phụ nữ mang thai có thể mắc phải, tuy nhiên chưa có nhiều người hiểu rõ về căn bệnh nguy hiểm này.  

*UNG THƯ NHAU THAI LÀ GÌ?*
Bệnh ung thư nhau thai phát sinh sau bệnh chửa trứng. Trong đó, chửa trứng là tình trạng thai nghén bất thường, một phần hay toàn bộ bánh rau bị thoái hóa thành các túi chứa dịch to, nhỏ, dính vào nhau thành từng chùm giống như trứng ếch. Chửa trứng đa số là lành tính nhưng nếu không theo dõi và phát hiện biến chứng kịp thời sẽ dẫn đến tiên lượng xấu. 

*Tỉ lệ người mắc ung thư nhau thai*
Tỉ lệ bị chửa trứng nói chung trên thế giới cũng như một số nước đã được thống kê chiếm khoảng 1/600 trường hợp. Và trong tất cả bệnh nhân bị chửa trứng có 15 - 20% trường hợp biến chứng thành ung thư.
​Tính tổng số cả nước cứ 600 người có thai thì có 1 người bị chửa trứng và cứ 100 người chửa trứng lại có tới 20 người bị ung thư nhau thai.
Ở bệnh viện Phụ sản Trung Ương, con số bệnh nhân đến điều trị chửa trứng hàng năm khoảng 500 bệnh nhân. Và con số ung thư nhau thai khoảng vài trăm bệnh nhân.

_

_
_Bệnh ung thư nhau thai phát sinh sau bệnh chửa trứng. (Ảnh minh họa)_​*Bệnh nguy hiểm nhưng ít người biết *
Thực tế, mọi người ít hiểu biết về bệnh chửa trứng và ung thư nhau thai, thậm chí có người còn ngạc nhiên hỏi “nhau thai có ung thư sao?”. Vì mọi người không có ý thức về bệnh nên nhiều bệnh nhân phát hiện ung thư nhau thai muộn dẫn đến tiến triển bệnh nặng, di căn nhiều nơi khiến việc điều trị gặp khó khăn, tiên lượng bệnh xấu, có thể cắt dạ con và phải điều trị hóa chất.  

Trong khi đó, bệnh hoàn toàn có thể chẩn đoán từ giai đoạn sớm, điều trị đơn giản. Bệnh nhân chỉ cần tiêm thuốc hóa chất một vài đợt có thể ra viện và vẫn giữ được chức năng sinh sản.

*NGUYÊN NHÂN UNG THƯ NHAU THAI*

Chửa trứng là nguyên nhân hàng đầu dẫn đến ung thư nhau thai. Ngoài chửa trứng, ung thư nhau thai còn xuất hiện sau các trường hợp có thai khác như: đẻ thường, sảy thai, nạo hút thai, chửa ngoài tử cung,...

Sau khi xử lý và nạo hút thai bị chửa trứng xong, bệnh nhân cần được theo dõi trong thời gian 6 – 12 tháng và tuân thủ hẹn của bác sĩ đến khám lại nhằm phát hiện xem liệu có bị biến chứng thành ung thư nhau thai. Nếu không có biến chứng, sau 6 -12 tháng, bệnh nhân có thể có thai trở lại.

Tuy nhiên, nhiều bệnh nhân coi thường, bỏ không theo dõi hoặc không hiểu biết về bệnh nên không đi khám dẫn đến việc phát hiện muộn, biến chứng thành ung thư.

*BIỂU HIỆN UNG THƯ NHAU THAI*

Ung thư nhau thai có 2 biểu hiện điển hình bao gồm:
- Ra máu âm đạo bất thường: rong kinh, rong huyết, băng huyết,...;
- Đau bụng ở vùng dưới rốn.
Khi có các dấu hiệu trên, người bệnh cần đến khám bác sĩ ở các cơ sở y tế chuyên khoa để xác định bệnh được chính xác và tìm ra phương hướng chữa trị phù hợp. 

_

_
_Chảy máu âm đạo là một trong những biểu hiện mọi người nên đi khám. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*ĐIỀU TRỊ UNG THƯ NHAU THAI*

Điều trị bệnh ung thư nhau thai phụ thuộc vào việc phát hiện bệnh sớm hay muộn. Nếu ung thư nhau thai được phát hiện sớm, việc điều trị sẽ đơn giản hơn, chỉ cần tiêm một loại hóa chất (đơn hóa chất) với tỉ lệ thành công khoảng 95% và tỉ lệ tái phát dưới 1%.

Nếu phát hiện muộn, tiên lượng bệnh xấu, tỉ lệ khỏi sẽ thấp và việc điều trị cũng phức tạp hơn. Bệnh nhân phải kết hợp phẫu thuật cắt bỏ tử cung, nhân di căn hoặc truyền đa hóa chất. Nếu dùng đa hóa chất có thể xảy ra một số nguy cơ như suy tủy, suy gan hoặc suy nhiều chức năng của cơ thể và nguy cơ tái phát cũng tăng cao.

Chính vì vậy, khi phát hiện có biểu hiện bất thường, bệnh nhân cần đến bệnh viện khám và tuân theo sự chỉ định, hướng dẫn của bác sĩ.

_Nguồn: Theo Theo BSCKII Nguyễn Văn Thắng (Trưởng khoa Phụ ung thư, BVPSTW) (Khám phá)_​


----------

